# Narrow palate vs Wide Palate?



## PjSon (Jan 11, 2019)

Is a wide palate always preferable?


----------



## Wool (Jan 11, 2019)

yes


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeee


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 11, 2019)

PjSon said:


> Is a wide palate always preferable?



Supposedly it makes it harder to get hollow cheeks. I'd rather have hollow cheeks and a narrow palate, like O'Pry, than a wide palate but no hollow cheeks. Ideally you want both though.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Supposedly it makes it harder to get hollow cheeks. I'd rather have hollow cheeks and a narrow palate, like O'Pry, than a wide palate but no hollow cheeks. Ideally you want both though.


wide palate smilemogs


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 11, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> wide palate smilemogs



Without a doubt


----------

